# Tegu Aggression



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 4, 2011)

one of the b&w i had was a holy terror, i followed all the taming advice,piece of clothing,bathtub,i did not man handle her,etc. i have had a few, seems their temperment is different.but this particular one had really high anxiety.so i took a shot in the dark.literally i put her in the dark! i took a huge tub with a lid,she had heat,water,a large towel to hide in,and she was eating. i didnt have much experience with them at the time.it just seemed like what she wanted,so i did it for a couple weeks,and she actually calmed down,way down,it was like she was another tegu.i was worried she wasnt getting enough uvb though,this was only for a short period though.some of them take alot of time & patience,and others seem to be born tame.just like humans! LOL so like i said im no professional.just thought i would share an idea that worked for one particular tegu.


----------



## Thumper (Dec 4, 2011)

That sounds very unhealthy. Tegus need UVB.


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 4, 2011)

yes they do.she is now 4yrs old,and in perfect health! oh and puppy tame i might add.like i said i dont reccomend this for every situation,this was just one,and it was for 2 weeks.

on another note, i find it funny that they can brumate for 8 months with out uvb,and wake up humgry,energetic,and in perfect health. so im pretty sure 2 weeks werent going to hurt her.


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 4, 2011)

It isn't healthy but on the flipside its no fun having a tegu who is aggressive. My hybrid is aggressive and really there is no reason for it he has had an awesome tegu-hood lol I might try this cause I'm at ends with my hybrid he has been crazy aggressive/skittish since day 2 the only time I have been able to hold him was when I had to switch his enclosures and it has always been like crocodile hunter to do so and the thought of having a 4' aggressive monster that can already almost bite thru kevlar gloves (he's only 2' ish and5 months old) gets worse and worse with time. I don't usually condone something unhealthy but sometimes drastic measures have to be taken in my opinion


----------



## Strange_Evil (Dec 4, 2011)

KrazyReptileGirL said:


> one of the b&w i had was a holy terror, i followed all the taming advice,piece of clothing,bathtub,i did not man handle her,etc. i have had a few, seems their temperment is different.but this particular one had really high anxiety.so i took a shot in the dark.literally i put her in the dark! i took a huge tub with a lid,she had heat,water,a large towel to hide in,and she was eating. i didnt have much experience with them at the time.it just seemed like what she wanted,so i did it for a couple weeks,and she actually calmed down,way down,it was like she was another tegu.i was worried she wasnt getting enough uvb though,this was only for a short period though.some of them take alot of time & patience,and others seem to be born tame.just like humans! LOL so like i said im no professional.just thought i would share an idea that worked for one particular tegu.



One word. Stress!
You deprived a diurnal animal of light for 2weeks. Have you ever tried leaving her alone (with of course the proper set up)? Have you tried just giving the tegu space and allowing it to approach you first, have you tried the tong method.

And it actually only takes two weeks for the symptoms of MBD to start to arise in most reptiles deprived of uvb and a healthy supplemented diet.

The metabolism slows down,the fat reserves is all they need. For ex, if you feed a tegu that then goes down for hibernation, the food will not digest,it would eventually start to rot,because its not digesting due tot he fact the metabolism slowed down, reptiles are ectothermic and during hibernation,temps are usually around 65-70. 

Tried to simplify that as much as possible.


----------



## james.w (Dec 4, 2011)

What time of year did you do this?

What is the current enclosure setup?


----------



## KrazyReptileGirL (Dec 4, 2011)

Thankyou for your imput.


----------

